# Remnanats of the K & K



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://naphotos.nerail.org/show/?or...%26%20Kane

So a series of phtoos of the remnants locally of the K&K. Some interesting photos to be sure. Love the modern-ish Railbus. The Turntable and small engine house are a gem for modellers too! 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't help but notice how high it is above the trucks.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

Well, if there is any good news to come out of the demise of this little railroad it is that the Chinese 2-8-2 is being rebuilt in to a New Haven J-1a class mikado. From the latest post, they are cleaning the frame and running gear, the wheels are being turned here in PA somewhere (likely Strasburg), and they are getting ready to do the 1472 day inspection. I think the plan is to have that locomotive returned to service for the 140th anniversary (July 29, 2011) of the Valley Railroad. 

http://theenginehouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

It always amazes me how the railroads look as if people just walked away from them. I realize they do but you would think something would be done with it. 
Nice photos though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

In the case of the K&K, when the Kinzua bridge was knocked out by the tornado in 2003, I think that was really the end. It is in a remote part of PA, far from major attractions, so you really had to seek it out. With the bridge out, I think that meant the railroad was cut in half. No funds to rebuild it and the state wasn't going to fork over that kind of cash. When they couldn't take a train over the bridge anymore (and come to think of it, I think that bridge may have been out of service in 2003 anyway), well, what was the point of the railroad? Others that live closer to that railroad might be able to give a better idea of the last few years of operations. 

I think the good news is that something is happening with the equipment. Besides the 3025 (the old 1658M), their other steam engine, Huntington and Broad Top Mountain #38 has been bought by Alan Maples of the Everett Railroad. As I understand it, the Everett Railroad is operating on the former H&BTM RR. I suspect the goal is to return that locomotive to peration as well. Time will tell. 

The Valley RR bought the 1658 because their two steam engines 97 and 40 are due for major work over the next 2-4 years. Rather than be without steam power, they elected to purchase the damaged 2-8-2 and restore it to operation. With the quantity of potential customers in the CT river valley, and the lack of major steam operations anywhere else in southern New England, this could be a very big attraction. Now that they have passing sidings at two points on the line, it would be possible (although not very likely) to have multiple trains operating on the Valley line.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I totally forgot about the bridge being wiped out. I've been to the dam as a kid think I rode on the K&K. I'm not sure I'll have to talk to my dad.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
You definetly have a "city boy" mentality.  K& K while in a"remote" part of NW PA is surrounded by many" remote" attractions. Travelling time is no different than gettign around the "city" at times. I could travel from where I live now to Kane in less than an hour. When I lived in the Buffalo, NY area it was about the same for me to get to most anything I wanted to get to. I jsut had to do ti on four lane roads at speed (or in traffic) as opposed to two lane winding coutnry cow paths they call roads in rural NW Pa. At this point in my life I only miss some of the shopping versus living in the country and can still go ride a struggling tourist RR up in Arcade if I so choose. I was fortunate to be able to ride the K&K about 12 years ago now and as a kid I also rode the Livonia, Avon & Lakeville as well as several rides on the Arcade & Attica. All of which are well within a day trip but none had the Bridge and a state park as an attraction. I'm certain if you check the numbers that the state parks numbers dropped once the rush to see the remains of the bridge wore off? 

Chas


----------

